# CORPS 3rd edition



## Applied Vectors (Mar 18, 2013)

The Kickstarter for the CORPS 3rd edition RPG is finally here! Created to raise money for artwork to include in the book and to give backers the chance to own a physical copy of the rules as well as participate in the playtest , this is an excellent opportunity for both fans of the CORPS 2nd edition RPG and those looking for something new.

Using just a single d10, and a handful of tokens - the CORPS system is incredibly versatile and able to cover a wide range of genres. This third edition expands upon the rules of the previous version and adds a host of extras, including changes to Paranormal powers as well as a brand spanking new damage mechanic. The new version is well supported with nearly a dozen supplements already planned.

The Kickstarter Project can be found here
www (.) kickstarter.com/projects/applied-vectors/corps-3rd-edition-roleplaying-game

Look forward to updating you from there.

_Please note, although my post count is not high enough to post links yet, I have included it in the format above. I will increase my number of posts, but I haven't got time to do so while this Kickstarter is running. Apologies for the inconvenience of having to manually copy, paste and edit._


----------

